# Ideas To Add To This Costume Please.....



## chartreusechaos (Jul 7, 2009)

To me, the socks on your arms make the costume less scary. Perhaps a long-sleeved black shirt, or a white one with "blood" on it and white clown gloves (dirty and bloody). For a wig, nothing says scary clown to me like that awful orange. Maybe tease it out to be real fluffy. A dirty/torn/bloody ugly tie or bow could be added.
Great job on the makeup - your mouth is especially creepy!


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks! I'll get rid of the socks & get a white long sleeve shirt with some blood over it. Will also get the gloves too. How would a butchers apron with blood work with this costume?


----------



## chartreusechaos (Jul 7, 2009)

*green light for the butcher's apron!*

Great add-on! Then the bloodiness becomes even more appropriate!


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

What about blood on my face too?


----------



## fluffy (Oct 7, 2009)

I think you need to carry a giant syringe nothing creepier than a clown trying to give a big shot... lol and needles creep most people out all by themselves..


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

What about blood on my face?


----------



## fluffy (Oct 7, 2009)

I think you should carry a giant syringe nothing creeps people out more than that..


----------



## LordMoe (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't know about the blood on the face...it might detract a little from the makeup job. The face is scary is it is, and I don't know if blood on your face would help it.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Blood is not the automatic scary factor.
Keep the arm socks, don't detract from the clown image.

I'd stay as clowny as you want, but have a potato sack stuffed with paper and foam and a recorder playing a child's voice screaming and wailing for mommy.

Just carry it over your shoulder and pretend you don't hear anything. 
Wear a tool belt, and load it down with duct tape, rope, knives and large lollipops.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

I just bought a white butchers apron. I plan on spaying it with blood. I also bought some black gothic long gloves but not sure if I will use them or the arm socks.

I'm looking at some gothic boots. Which one's do you guys think would look the best?

Motorcycle Boots * GRAVEL-20 by Pleaser, $119.99 - Sexy Shoes, High Heels, Stripper Shoes, Platforms, and Thigh High Boots for Women
2 1/2" Platform Creeper Boot * V-CREEPER-585 by Pleaser, $83.99 - Sexy Shoes, High Heels, Stripper Shoes, Platforms, and Thigh High Boots for Women
2 1/2" Platform Creeper Boot * V-CREEPER-588 by Pleaser, $83.99 - Sexy Shoes, High Heels, Stripper Shoes, Platforms, and Thigh High Boots for Women


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Spats said:


> Blood is not the automatic scary factor.
> Keep the arm socks, don't detract from the clown image.
> 
> I'd stay as clowny as you want, but have a potato sack stuffed with paper and foam and a recorder playing a child's voice screaming and wailing for mommy.
> ...


Ok Spats thats just creepy!!


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought a white apron yesterday & plan on spraying blood on it. I also bought some long black gothic gloves that I might wear if I ditch the arm socks. 

I bought these teeth as well. 
MORLOCK TEETH

I'm looking at these gothic boots as well but haven't made up my mind on which one's to get. Which one's do you guys think would look the best?

Motorcycle Boots * GRAVEL-20 by Pleaser, $119.99 - Sexy Shoes, High Heels, Stripper Shoes, Platforms, and Thigh High Boots for Women
Ass Kickin' Boots * RIOT-20 by Pleaser, $104.99 - Sexy Shoes, High Heels, Stripper Shoes, Platforms, and Thigh High Boots for Women
2 1/2" Platform Creeper Boot * V-CREEPER-585 by Pleaser, $83.99 - Sexy Shoes, High Heels, Stripper Shoes, Platforms, and Thigh High Boots for Women
2 1/2" Platform Creeper Boot * V-CREEPER-588 by Pleaser, $83.99 - Sexy Shoes, High Heels, Stripper Shoes, Platforms, and Thigh High Boots for Women


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

I've posted twice & for some reason it's not showing. What's going on?


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

How can I make a naked doll from the crafts store look scary?


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

What's the doll for?


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

Going to hang it on the tool belt. Also, which boots do you think would look best from the links above???


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I'll leave that to someone else. You seem to want a graphic, over the top look, not creepy or disturbing (which is great, by the way, it's a fun look) but it's not my style of scary.
I don't wanna give advice in a style I don't practice.
I'll let someone else field this question.


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

Or you can just keep it simple...."wife beater" tank top, large clown bow tie, suspenders, dickies pants (dirty/bloody it all up). Dirty up the makeup (Batman and Joker style) and your good to go. Instead of the smile, I always go for the frown and accent a mad eyebrow. Personally I dig the bowler hat, but make it smaller so it doesn't take away from you face makeup. Good luck


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

Spats said:


> Blood is not the automatic scary factor.
> Keep the arm socks, don't detract from the clown image.
> 
> I'd stay as clowny as you want, but have a potato sack stuffed with paper and foam and a recorder playing a child's voice screaming and wailing for mommy.
> ...


By the way Spat...that's just bad azz!!! Love it. I may steal samples of this.


----------



## BillBraski (Sep 30, 2009)

I would also get some black fabric paint and stripe the red jumpsuit. For the butchers apron nothing screams clown like adding some furry clown balls to the apron. And nothing screams butcher like a bloody meat cleaver and attatching some blood and guts to the apron as well..


----------



## baldyviewdesignlab (Oct 24, 2009)

OK this might sound lame but I think the effect will be worth it.

A bulb horn along with the syringe in the other hand would give a real sound suprise. 

I wouldnt use the horn so much as a visual prop but as a startler.

So a honk of the horn like "BOO" and there you are with the syringe and the apron. Holy crap!


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh Spats I looooove that idea of the kid in the bag! Wish I had you last year! As for the wig Pearlwhite-that's the wig my husband used in red. Maybe go for white? Did you see the pics on that sight with the clown prosthetic all done in white and silver? It's a very ominous look. Otherwise orange works for clowns in general...., definatley add lollipops and you could throw in a creepy baby doll as well. Worked for me.....


----------



## SinCity (Sep 22, 2009)

The idea of the screaming kid in a bag is just wrong and pure awesome!! LOL


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

BillBraski said:


> I would also get some black fabric paint and stripe the red jumpsuit. For the butchers apron nothing screams clown like adding some furry clown balls to the apron. And nothing screams butcher like a bloody meat cleaver and attatching some blood and guts to the apron as well..


I tried finding some of those big furry balls local but had no luck. I don't even know what they are called. anyone know where I can get some?


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

PearlWhiteGT said:


> I tried finding some of those big furry balls local but had no luck. I don't even know what they are called. anyone know where I can get some?


Pompoms-any decent craft/fabric store will have them. Which wig are you getting btw?


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

I got the orange one. They were out of the red, blue & green. Thanks for the help & pics!


----------

